

ActuallyHard, The Wave-Based Search Engine - imperator
http://primevector.wordpress.com/2009/10/15/actuallyhard-the-wave-based-search-engine/

======
imperator
This idea was inspired by this post, [http://www.nearsoft.com/blog/wave-is-to-
interaction-as-the-b...](http://www.nearsoft.com/blog/wave-is-to-interaction-
as-the-browser-was-to-access.html), which I think puts Google Wave into
context.

------
cucaracha
Really, really clever. It combines Google Wave Bots with crowdsourcing
seamlessly. I hope this gets done soon!

